# K-Icq und Yast



## Disap (5. März 2005)

Moin Moin.
Ich bin eigentlich eher der Linuxeinsteiger, kann mehr so mit ein wenig Tüfteln die Grundlagen, installieren von Paketen gehört eigentlich dazu. Ich verwende Suse 9.0 und habe mir kiqc gedownloaded (den Thread zu herzen genommen: http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials13770.html&highlight=icq+linux) Dennoch - wenn ich das Paket über Yast installieren möchte, dann schließt sich Yast immer. Öffne ich Yast und gehe auf Software installieren, wird das Paket komischerweise gar nicht angezeigt.
Aber wenn ich auf die Datei gehe und sie anklicke, steht da: Installieren mit Yast (oder so) => angeklickt => root Passwort eingeben und dannach schließt sich Yast einfach.
Wie installiert man es denn wirklich?

mit freundlichen Grüßen Disap


----------



## Holger_S (5. März 2005)

Versuchs mal über die shell:

 rpm -Uhr "packetname"

 denke das dürfte gehen!


----------



## Disap (8. März 2005)

Ging dummerweise nicht :-(.
Vermutlich, weil ich vergessen habe, zu erwähnen, dass es .src.rpm ist.
Dennoch habe ich ein paar Fragen:
1. Wieso muss bei mir in der Shell den Befehl etwas anders eingeben: /
Verzeichnis/Packetname(.src.rpm) rpm -uhr
?
Liegt es jetzt daran, dass es eben keine reine rpm ist?
2. Habe schon  benutzt und einen Command gefunden: "...rebuild...", wobei das auch nicht geht.
Kann das sein, dass die Datei kaputt ist? oder bin ich einfach nur zu dämlich?

Danke für deine Antwort
Grüße Disap


----------

